
R.I.P. Dr. Dobb's - nickb
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/rip_dr_dobbs.html
======
bbuffone
Oh no, I killed Dr. Dobbs.

I am the actual person on the cover of the magazine. Well at least they went
out in style ;)

~~~
andreyf
Hah, I thought that was Dr. Dobbs...

Well, glad to her you're not dead...

~~~
d0mine
s/her/hear/

------
bobochan
I was a subscriber for a long time, it really was a good magazine. There used
to be so many good publications just for computing hobbyists. My favorites
were Creative Computing, Nibble, inCider, DDJ and, of course, BYTE.

Not to be too nostalgic though... I'm certainly much happier to be able to
read books like Real World Haskell online then I ever was picking up all the
subscriber cards that used to fall out of each issue.

~~~
kirubakaran
I was so sad when A+ mofos bought inCider and killed off many awesome
programming articles that had code, which my little sis and I used to spend
days typing into our Apple //c, and instead dumped pages and pages of ads on
it :-( Early memories from childhood. Dislike for suits began then.

------
asnyder
That's a real shame. First C/C++ journal, at the time they said they would
continue on in Dr. Dobbs, now Dr. Dobbs, which says it will continue on in
InformationWeek. I could see how C/C++ could continue on in Dr. Dobbs, but
InformationWeek isn't compatible with Dr. Dobbs. Furthermore, I wonder what
will happen to my subscription, I already receive InformationWeek. It's likely
they'll send me duplicates, they always do.

I'm hoping they at least follow in C/C++'s footsteps and send out a CD/DVD
with all the past issues.

------
david927
There's a huge type on the front. It should read:

Function Programming: Has Its Ship Come In?

Yikes. That's a bit awkward.

~~~
d0mine
s/Function/Functional/

~~~
david927
s/type/typo/

That's exactly what I deserve for being pedantic.

------
patio11
This might be a sign of the times (26 year old engineer means apparently I was
negative six when they started publishing), but I've literally never heard of
it. On the other hand, ironically, I'm quite well acquainted with ericsink.com
.

------
sh1mmer
Some of us will miss it. I used to read it cover to cover while I was in
college.

------
raffi
Dr. Dobb's was one of the few magazines with real code on bookshelves. My
first publication was in Dr. Dobb's so it'll always be special to me. Shame to
see it fade like this.

~~~
jamesbritt
"My first publication was in Dr. Dobb's so it'll always be special to me."

Even though the magazine had been moving more towards pop tech and less
focused on hard-core lasting-code topics I was pretty excited to be published
in Dr. Dobbs (30th ann. issue!).

~~~
jgrahamc
Me too.

I've written seven times for DDJ and I'm very sad to see it disappearing.

------
zapnap
This makes me sad. I'll certainly miss it. There is still the online presence
of course, as well as the (relatively) recently launched dobbscodetalk.com

------
nadim
The entire 21 years of magazine content (and more) are available on this "Dr.
Dobb's Developer Library DVD 5" release:
<https://store.ddj.com/product.php?pid=4>

------
sam_in_nyc
I was a subscriber for a 6-month trial period. It was a great magazine, had a
bit of everything and a lot of code.

Now I feel kind of guilty for not renewing!

------
sabat
How sad -- I used to read it in the '70s. Seriously.

Later I worked with a guy whose dad is the 'ob' in Dr. Dobbs. Really. The name
is a composite of a couple of names.

Maybe the biggest tragedy is that the magazine had devolved to the point where
no editor was around to correct the improper punctuation of "it's ship"
(should be "its ship"). Quel dommage.

~~~
maw
Interesting. I always thought it had to do with the SubGenius.

